# The New Linea PB with "Auto Brew Ratio "



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

New stuff will come thick and fast from the SCAA 2015

Article here ...

http://sprudge.com/la-marzocco-launches-linea-pb-with-auto-brew-ratio-espresso-technology-74845.html


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mega


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

I just can't see this actually working in a high volume context. At best I see each PF being programmed for a different ratio.

But I'm likely to soon be proven wrong when every serious cafe is fitted out with this kind of thing...


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

God bless Spudge - "These machines are expected to start selling summer 2014."


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Did I read that right: it weighs the dose and then calculates a target water volume? No reference to weight in the cup?


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Target output weight is calculated by the brew ratio inputted I think. At least that's how I read it.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

For calibration - You will probably be asked in the set up menu to brew an espresso with 100g target yield, then weigh the output on an external scale, then input the difference. The machine will learn water v yield


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> For calibration - You will probably be asked in the set up menu to brew an espresso with 100g target yield, then weigh the output on an external scale, then input the difference. The machine will learn water v yield


Yessssss. Sounds a bit involved. Change the temperature or grind > change the TDS > change the yield... all learning has to be re-done. Or am I missing something.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Obnic said:


> Yessssss. Sounds a bit involved. Change the temperature or grind > change the TDS > change the yield... all learning has to be re-done. Or am I missing something.


I presume it's designed for use in a shop where they buy beans by the 20kg+, they aren't trying a different recipes every day. Get it dialed in and forget about it.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Obnic said:


> Yessssss. Sounds a bit involved. Change the temperature or grind > change the TDS > change the yield... all learning has to be re-done. Or am I missing something.


It looks like it decides from the dose weight, how much water to send to the group to achieve the selected brew ratio, you just need to zero out the excess/shortfall based on what the group actually retains. Once calibrated, no need for additional scales.

Grind, temp, brew ratio, EY, etc., all work the same as before.


----------

